# Installation Apple TV ?



## sw38 (20 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'envisage un possible achat d'une Apple TV 2 mais avant j'ai une question sur l'installation. Les données (vidéos donc) sont téléchargé sur un PC qui stockerait les données sur un disque dur réseau (style TimeCapsule) au format NTFS. 
L'Apple TV jailbreaké avec Plex ou XMBC peut-elle accéder au données du disque au format NTFS ? 
J'utilise pas un Mac pour télécharger car mon MacBook n'a pas assez d'espace pour ça. 

Autre question, le disque dur sera surement en WiFi relié à la LiveBox et l'Apple TV aussi. Es-ce que ca causera des lags en 720p ou 1080p ? Es-ce mieux de brancher les deux supports en Ethernet à la Box ? 
J'ai cru lire sur internet que l'Apple TV 2 ne lit pas fluidement le 1080p à cause du processeur un peu faiblard

La TC peut-elle stocker des fichiers PC supérieur à 4Go ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sw38 (25 Février 2012)

Up  ?


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (29 Février 2012)

Hello.

Si j'étais toi, je ferais 2 choses :

1 - attendre la présentation de l'Apple TV 3 (qui devrait être présentée en même temps que la version 3 de l'iPad, le 7 mars)

2 - envisager d'acheter une platine multimédia plus performante, du genre DUNE ou Boxeebox,etc...)

Perso je suis ravis de mon Apple TV 2 mais il ne me sert qu'à regarder des Podcasts et des photos.


----------



## sw38 (1 Mars 2012)

J'avais prévu d'attendre la "possible" 3, mais j'avais l'intention aussi de la jailbreaker pour accéder à un disque dur NAS/Réseau avec Plex ou XMBC.


----------

